# TX and GBATemp



## Draxzelex (Sep 6, 2018)

While TX is constantly providing updates to the Switch hacking scene, the latest TX-related news usually incite numerous off-topic comments. What with every update being promoted to the front page to people having strong feelings about TX's behavior in the current scene, is there more harm or good being done? The following are a couple of concerns I have regarding the way GBATemp handles TX-related information.


Why does TX get a new thread every time there's an update? While keeping people up-to-date is important, other CFWs don't get new threads made every time there is a new feature/update. Also how many times do those features/updates of other CFWs make the front-page? Isn't GBATemp supposed to be unaffiliated with TX and all other hacking teams? Why play favoritism with SX OS updates only?
Why isn't there a main TX thread? All of the other free and open-source CFWs have one thread dedicated to them where all updates and downloads are provided. Why have multiple different threads containing discussions for each individual update? What if a user wanted to know what each update added?
While GBATemp does condone people providing opinions on TX and other CFW, such discussions usually derail the topic of most, if not all, threads detailing an update for SX OS. Why not make a thread for people to discuss their various opinions on SX OS as well as other CFW for the Switch? There is a thread for the GPL licenses that TX may have violated but that doesn't cover people's subjective opinions on the CFWs themselves. If there was a thread for people to discuss such issues, would it have an effect on the discussion that takes place in future SX OS threads?
TX shows no signs of stopping provide support for their product which is not a bad thing necessarily, however if the days of the Gateway and the 3DS scene are anything to go by, we risk repeating history if nothing changes. I and hopefully everyone else wants to reduce the amount of bickering that occurs seemingly in every major TX thread so I hope we can work towards a solution that everybody can agree on.


----------



## Issac (Sep 6, 2018)

The solution to stop bickering... is to stop bickering in the threads. It's not difficult.

A couple of questions:
How many commercial CFWs are there out there? 
Is there some commercial CFW that has updates that we haven't reported on?
Who creates the "main threads" for the open source or free CFWs? The devs themselves? Someone in the team? Their friends?
Do the free / open-source CFWs announce their updates? 

Anyway, there will be more reports of all kinds of hacking stuff in the future.


----------



## migles (Sep 6, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> Why does TX get a new thread every time there's an update?


i am guessing you where not here during the 3ds scene? or even before thoose?
this site had a new thread every half minute about gateway


Draxzelex said:


> Why isn't there a main TX thread?


same answer as above, users (kiddos mostly) create a thread every half minute when something has happened, same thing as the 3ds gateway era, they just want to post the news and be relevant, we had times where 4 guys made a thread of the same exact news


----------



## ghjfdtg (Sep 6, 2018)

TX is getting more attention than everything else. And it's always the same user doing the front page posts. As long as a user known to be in bed with various gray area teams and with his own shop can advertise here freely this site lost its credibility for me.


----------



## Chary (Sep 6, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> Why does TX get a new thread every time there's an update?


Because they pump out updates and press releases near constantly. Let's check ReiNX, shall we? Yeah, two updates. Both are incredibly relevant, but the latter has only issued a single update, and is working with less publicity than TX/SX. Atmosphere isn't even out, so you can't cover that and it's updates, either. Hekate would be the only other relevant thing to cover, which, maybe it should be. 



Draxzelex said:


> Why isn't there a main TX thread?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/team-xecuter-switch-sx.503865/page-66 there is, to an extent.



Draxzelex said:


> If there was a thread for people to discuss such issues, would it have an effect on the discussion that takes place in future SX OS threads?


Not really, no. People are going to soapbox this and that about TX at every turn.


----------



## Drakia (Sep 6, 2018)

Chary said:


> Not really, no. People are going to soapbox this and that about TX at every turn.


Actually, if you notice, the most vocal "off-topic" discussion about TX breaking licenses and stealing code tends to happen at the beginning of these new SXOS threads, then calms down. Of course, because there's a new thread for every release, it gets brought up again and again. If the SXOS "Update/Discussion" thread followed the same protocol as all other homebrew/cfw/packs in the Switch scene (One thread to rule them all), then it would probably die down after the initial debate as well.



Chary said:


> Because they pump out updates and press releases near constantly. Let's check ReiNX, shall we?


These SXOS posts aren't even to a TX "press release", they are linking to another forum (Which, ironically, keeps all SXOS updates in a single thread). In regards to the ReiNX release dates, a couple better examples for projects that release more often:
https://github.com/tumGER/SDFilesSwitch/releases
https://github.com/CTCaer/hekate/releases



Issac said:


> How many commercial CFWs are there out there?
> Is there some commercial CFW that has updates that we haven't reported on?
> Who creates the "main threads" for the open source or free CFWs? The devs themselves? Someone in the team? Their friends?
> Do the free / open-source CFWs announce their updates?


1) What does "commercial" have to do with it? CFW is CFW, one just sells other peoples code, that's not really a good reason to feature it predominantly
2) No, there are no other "commercial" CFW (Other than a few users who have attempted to, again, steal open source code to sell it for a profit, and got shut down)
3) This varies by the project, sometimes it's the dev, sometimes just a community member who is following the project.
4) The common method of handling announcements of a new version is: Edit to the main OP to update the changelog/links, and reply to the thread to bump it and announce the new version.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 6, 2018)

Drakia said:


> These SXOS posts aren't even to a TX "press release", they are linking to another forum


For what it's worth, they are from TX press releases. Take a look at them yourself if you're curious lol. Garyopa posts them before the PR comes through, so his threads are the ones that make it to the front page. It's really as simple as that.


Spoiler: Scarlet's Super Secret Emails


----------



## Cyan (Sep 6, 2018)

sdfile is not a cfw, just a bundled of other user's existing work. I don't feel like it has a place on portal.

I'm all for having portal news of other homebrew projects, and new hekate releases.


----------



## Drakia (Sep 6, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> For what it's worth, they are from TX press releases. Take a look at them yourself if you're curious lol. Garyopa posts them before the PR comes through, so his threads are the ones that make it to the front page. It's really as simple as that.


Again though, why does that warrant a new thread, when every other project gets a single thread? 
I've even seen new version threads get merged into the main discussion thread for projects, but never for these SXOS posts.


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 6, 2018)

Cyan said:


> sdfile is not a cfw, just a bundled of other user's existing work. I don't feel like it has a place on portal.
> 
> I'm all for having portal news of other homebrew projects, and new hekate releases.


Bundle of others work, you say? Reminds me of a particular commercial CFW that gets a lot of attention on the portal.


----------



## Crusatyr (Sep 6, 2018)

There were three versions of SX OS that were released this week. The versions were essentially "We added support for 6.0.", "Crap, we fixed support for 6.0" and "Crap, we fixed support for 6.0 for real this time." Why does each of those warrant a new post or update number instead of the standard 1.7, 1.7.1, 1.7.2 standard that they should have adhered by?


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 6, 2018)

Issac said:


> The solution to stop bickering... is to stop bickering in the threads. It's not difficult.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> How many commercial CFWs are there out there?
> ...


There are currently 2 CFWs for the Switch, ReiNX and Atmosphere. Some may claim RajNX is a CFW however it is closer to a starter pack than the traditional CFWs. Reason I say this is because it is based on Atmosphere so whenever Atmosphere gets an update, usually RajNX would get one as well.
There were some updates to the other CFW via SD files such as a new module known as creport which prevents error reports from being sent to Nintendo by sending them to the SD card as well as the blocking of eclct which is a telemetry module in the Switch's OS.
There is an official ReiNX thread made and handled by Reisyukaku himself. There is also a pinned Tutorial thread covering its installation along with a starter pack. Atmosphere is not officially released yet but there is a thread to track its development on the GitHub page. When it is officially released, one of its creators will most likely post a new thread about it.
Traditionally, the developers for ReiNX and Atmosphere post updates to their Twitter page where either someone makes a new thread about it or posts it in the thread where the other CFWs are maintained unlike SX OS. For example, ReiNX is going to be featuring a toolkit.Sneak peak at the upcoming homebrew that will be bundled with ReiNX 👀 pic.twitter.com/yw8pIX1eHx— Rei (@Reisyukaku) August 26, 2018
Now while this is a teaser of said toolkit, hopefully when such a tool becomes public, it gets promoted to the front page.


Chary said:


> Because they pump out updates and press releases near constantly. Let's check ReiNX, shall we? Yeah, two updates. Both are incredibly relevant, but the latter has only issued a single update, and is working with less publicity than TX/SX. Atmosphere isn't even out, so you can't cover that and it's updates, either. Hekate would be the only other relevant thing to cover, which, maybe it should be.


See above. While I would admit a teaser is not worth covering, I hope that an official release is.



Chary said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/team-xecuter-switch-sx.503865/page-66 there is, to an extent.


So why not post updates here and link the new thread containing updates to that thread? For example, if someone who was unaware of what SX OS had to offer, they only have the update threads on the front-page as reference. This thread, while contains some useful information, is now buried. Perhaps it would be worth updating this thread with information from all of the updates about SX OS and continually updating it moving forward? Or maybe someone should take it upon themselves to make a new thread detailing such information? I would do it myself but I prefer to have the staff's blessing before moving forward.



Chary said:


> Not really, no. People are going to soapbox this and that about TX at every turn.


So then shouldn't posts be removed about "soapboxing" be removed to discourage them from doing that? When people are trying to understand what each update offers or if it even works, it is often hard to find that information when most of the thread are people bickering. Understandably, these threads move rather quickly so it is hard not only for the staff but also users to report such posts. I was merely offering a suggestion to ensure people do it less often in these major update threads that get promoted to front-page.



Cyan said:


> sdfile is not a cfw, just a bundled of other user's existing work. I don't feel like it has a place on portal.
> 
> I'm all for having portal news of other homebrew projects, and new hekate releases.


As noted above, one of the more popular SD files included some useful features that weren't detailed in other CFWs. While this is due to the features not being official from the CFW itself (they were a compilation straight out of Atmosphere's source code which is still not officially released), these features are especially useful for people trying to avoid getting banned which is a term synonymous with hacking.


----------



## A Generic User (Sep 6, 2018)

Chary said:


> Because they pump out updates and press releases near constantly. Let's check ReiNX, shall we? Yeah, two updates. Both are incredibly relevant, but the latter has only issued a single update, and is working with less publicity than TX/SX. Atmosphere isn't even out, so you can't cover that and it's updates, either. Hekate would be the only other relevant thing to cover, which, maybe it should be.



So in order to get frontpaged....a hacker has to make a formal announcement of their updates instead of just passing mentions? And wouldn't constant updates degrade the notability of the updates themselves, potentially precluding the reason to post them in the first place? And if the problem with reporting on other CFW's is that no other reports exist......well, isn't that kinda the job of the press? To report on stuff and get information out there?

Sorry, I'm just genuinely confused here.


----------



## Chary (Sep 6, 2018)

A Generic User said:


> So in order to get frontpaged....a hacker has to make a formal announcement of their updates instead of just passing mentions? And wouldn't constant updates degrade the notability of the updates themselves, potentially precluding the reason to post them in the first place? And if the problem with reporting on other CFW's is that no other reports exist......well, isn't that kinda the job of the press? To report on stuff and get information out there?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just genuinely confused here.


No, no, the point I'm making here is that TX just barfs out updates that get covered. The other CFWs are quieter and more methodical with their releases, so of course it's going to be imbalanced, is what I meant. The announcement and release of ReiNX were covered as well, but things end there until the next update. Meanwhile TX has put out like 3 minor updates in two weeks.

There's not much info to say for ReiNX or Atmo at the time. Supposedly the next update for the former is brewing, so that'll be covered for sure, but for the most part, the knowledge is already out there and content low to report on. Like I said before, though, I wouldn't mind covering significant  Hekate updates from here on out.

Honestly, I'm not down with how frequent the TX posts are, but it's just how they do things. I don't deal with those.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 6, 2018)

"I and hopefully everyone else wants to reduce the amount of bickering that occurs seemingly in every major TX thread so I hope we can work towards a solution that everybody can agree on."

Adorable


----------



## Crusatyr (Sep 6, 2018)

Chary said:


> Honestly, I'm not down with how frequent the TX posts are, but it's just how they do things. I don't deal with those.



I feel the same way too. Seeing the way GBAtemp front pages practically every version, it makes me feel like someone could make a CFW, then send out an email blast with every commit, and each of those would be worthy on a separate post and front paging? That's exactly what SX OS 1.8 and 1.9 are commits to 1.7.


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 6, 2018)

Chary said:


> Meanwhile TX has put out like 3 minor updates in two weeks.




Actually, they made 3 releases in 3 days.

Also, ReiNX recently added 6.0.0 support, I guess if it's worthy of frontend 3x for SXOS, ReiNX deserves one too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> I feel the same way too. Seeing the way GBAtemp front pages practically every version, it makes me feel like someone could make a CFW, then send out an email blast with every commit, and each of those would be worthy on a separate post and front paging? That's exactly what SX OS 1.8 and 1.9 are commits to 1.7.


Going by what was written above then they seem like fairly notable bugfixes for what is presently the preeminent method of modding stuff for one of the main focuses of the site.

There are times when things will taper off and we start to have to consider the scope of changes, relative impact on the scene and whatnot before bundling things or saving them for a big update. This ain't quite that yet though. We are all quite keen not to turn into emucr.


----------



## Crusatyr (Sep 6, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Going by what was written above then they seem like fairly notable bugfixes for what is presently the preeminent method of modding stuff for one of the main focuses of the site.



This is where you and I are going to disagree. TX needs to work harder in between versions. The 6.0 was never tested properly, was found immediately to have bugs. The next day, and the next version supposedly fixed those bugs, but once again, it was found out that they didn't. So they release a third version a day later with the issues fixed and an update tool? I'll give you updating tool would warrant a version change but not the crap in the middle that still got a post when it ought to have been a hot fix of the previous version. It's lazy work on TX's part and they ought to have been criticized for it rather than rewarded with more exposure.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> This is where you and I are going to disagree. TX needs to work harder in between versions. The 6.0 was never tested properly, was found immediately to have bugs. The next day, and the next version supposedly fixed those bugs, but once again, it was found out that they didn't. So they release a third version a day later with the issues fixed and an update tool? I'll give you updating tool would warrant a version change but not the crap in the middle that still got a post when it ought to have been a hot fix of the previous version. It's lazy work on TX's part and they ought to have been criticized for it rather than rewarded with more exposure.


Middle part was fine, last sentence though would be where we really differ.
While I could envision a boy who cried wolf type scenario here, and maybe a simple edit would have been acceptable, but it is not yet there.  As far as rewarded with exposure then I will go with pssh.


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 6, 2018)

While TX is constantly providing updates to the Switch hacking scene, the latest TX-related news usually incite numerous off-topic comments. What with every update being promoted to the front page to people having strong feelings about TX's behavior in the current scene, is there more harm or good being done? The following are a couple of concerns I have regarding the way GBATemp handles TX-related information.


Why does TX get a new thread every time there's an update? While keeping people up-to-date is important, other CFWs don't get new threads made every time there is a new feature/update. Also how many times do those features/updates of other CFWs make the front-page? Isn't GBATemp supposed to be unaffiliated with TX and all other hacking teams? Why play favoritism with SX OS updates only?
Why isn't there a main TX thread? All of the other free and open-source CFWs have one thread dedicated to them where all updates and downloads are provided. Why have multiple different threads containing discussions for each individual update? What if a user wanted to know what each update added?
While GBATemp does condone people providing opinions on TX and other CFW, such discussions usually derail the topic of most, if not all, threads detailing an update for SX OS. Why not make a thread for people to discuss their various opinions on SX OS as well as other CFW for the Switch? There is a thread for the GPL licenses that TX may have violated but that doesn't cover people's subjective opinions on the CFWs themselves. If there was a thread for people to discuss such issues, would it have an effect on the discussion that takes place in future SX OS threads?
TX shows no signs of stopping provide support for their product which is not a bad thing necessarily, however if the days of the Gateway and the 3DS scene are anything to go by, we risk repeating history if nothing changes. I and hopefully everyone else wants to reduce the amount of bickering that occurs seemingly in every major TX thread so I hope we can work towards a solution that everybody can agree on.


----------



## V-Temp (Sep 6, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> This is where you and I are going to disagree. TX needs to work harder in between versions. The 6.0 was never tested properly, was found immediately to have bugs. The next day, and the next version supposedly fixed those bugs, but once again, it was found out that they didn't. So they release a third version a day later with the issues fixed and an update tool? I'll give you updating tool would warrant a version change but not the crap in the middle that still got a post when it ought to have been a hot fix of the previous version. It's lazy work on TX's part and they ought to have been criticized for it rather than rewarded with more exposure.



They use it and Temp as a free advertising arm. Them getting cordoned to a section and master thread would absolutely hurt their bottom-line and I am sure they wouldn't want that.

But frankly, the shit they pulled for three releases that apparently merited "news" was embarrassing. You shouldn't be given a platform for launching bad code two times over over the course of a handful of days (with varying breaks in actual core functionality) because you failed to QA code you stole.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 6, 2018)

V-Temp said:


> They use it and Temp as a free advertising arm. Them getting cordoned to a section and master thread would absolutely hurt their bottom-line and I am sure they wouldn't want that.
> 
> But frankly, the shit they pulled for three releases that apparently merited "news" was embarrassing. You shouldn't be given a platform for launching bad code two times over over the course of a handful of days (with varying breaks in actual core functionality) because you failed to QA code you stole.


I don't like TX either, but there would be riots if gbatemp didn't cover them. The pirate user base demands it.
Hopefully, these per-day bugfix releases will cool down at least.


----------



## Crusatyr (Sep 6, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> While I could envision a boy who cried wolf type scenario here, and maybe a simple edit would have been acceptable, but it is not yet there.  As far as rewarded with exposure then I will go with pssh.



Think about their actions in terms of a different scenario. Let's pretend I have an application for Windows that I am selling, and I know a new version of Windows is coming, I would do my damnedest to make my app compatible for launch. News articles would initially read "Crusatyr's app now compatible with Windows 11." When it gets brought to my attention that it doesn't work I fix it, release a second one but this time I'm arrogant enough to claim it works for sure. When word gets out that no it doesn't, the news should report "Crusatyr's app claims compatibility with Windows 11, but guess what? it doesn't." Now I'm going to fix it for real, for real and release a minor update claiming it's a new version when all i've done if more bug fixing that should have been done the first release, or the second one. Throw in a few feature as damage control and I call it good.

What would be your opinion of by actions in that case?



V-Temp said:


> stuff and things



While I agree with you the bug fixes ought not to have warranted updates, there is a separate place to discuss the merits of GPL violations and the like.[/QUOTE]


----------



## V-Temp (Sep 6, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> While I agree with you the bug fixes ought not to have warranted updates, there is a separate place to discuss the merits of GPL violations and the like.



My core point wasn't about the GPL violation, that was more of a side-smear. The core tenant of what I was noting was that they farted out three versions within days of one another because they did not do proper QA. That should not be supported as "news". In fact it should be ridiculed for ineptitude, not lavished with press-releases.

In effect, I was agreeing with you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> Think about their actions in terms of a different scenario. Let's pretend I have an application for Windows that I am selling, and I know a new version of Windows is coming, I would do my damnedest to make my app compatible for launch. News articles would initially read "Crusatyr's app now compatible with Windows 11." When it gets brought to my attention that it doesn't work I fix it, release a second one but this time I'm arrogant enough to claim it works for sure. When word gets out that no it doesn't, the news should report "Crusatyr's app claims compatibility with Windows 11, but guess what? it doesn't." Now I'm going to fix it for real, for real and release a minor update claiming it's a new version when all i've done if more bug fixing that should have been done the first release, or the second one. Throw in a few feature as damage control and I call it good.
> 
> What would be your opinion of by actions in that case?


Is your Windows program a cornerstone for a thing the place I am writing for covers? Similarly are there any mitigating factors? There are a bunch of versions of windows and odd use cases that trip up everything sooner or later. I don't know if it applies to TX here but I am very far from assuming some kind of malice for a handful of views.

Personally I might take a piss a bit but that it is a stylistic thing at this point.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 6, 2018)

do you know why the bitching occurs cause people cry out one thousand times "TX are code thieves" WE GET IT don't need to mention it EVERY OTHER POST


----------



## Crusatyr (Sep 6, 2018)

V-Temp said:


> My core point wasn't about the GPL violation, that was more of a side-smear.


I know you were agreeing with me, but if you look at the other threads involving SX OS, there's massive amounts of deleted posts discussing the topic. I didn't want your valid point removed because of the side smear.



FAST6191 said:


> Is your Windows program a cornerstone for a thing the place I am writing for covers? Similarly are there any mitigating factors? There are a bunch of versions of windows and odd use cases that trip up everything sooner or later. I don't know if it applies to TX here but I am very far from assuming some kind of malice for a handful of views.



You make it sound like that their actions are justified because they give you a job. That's the sort of bias towards SX OS that Draxzelex mentions in his OP. Regardless of mitigating factors, I feel like them releasing something early for the exposure would have been fine provided it worked. Hell, even if the initial one didn't work but the second one did it would still be alright. Everyone makes mistakes. But I'm saying it was laziness on their part not to test the second attempt thoroughly enough that they had to release the third right after and to give them a front page for what they messed up for a second time reflects badly.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Sep 6, 2018)

appreciate you bringing this up. TX is getting free advertising space on this site with all the front page news updates


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> You make it sound like that their actions are justified because they give you a job. That's the sort of bias towards SX OS that Draxzelex mentions in his OP. Regardless of mitigating factors, I feel like them releasing something early for the exposure would have been fine provided it worked. Hell, even if the initial one didn't work but the second one did it would still be alright. Everyone makes mistakes. But I'm saying it was laziness on their part not to test the second attempt thoroughly enough that they had to release the third right after and to give them a front page for what they messed up for a second time reflects badly.



I would like to believe I have more integrity than that, and would extend that to the others doing portal stuff. Amusingly in all this I don't own a Switch, have no plans to get one, hold no real hope for its future in either games or homebrew, don't really care what TX do.

Still actually something I brought up in in the TX vs the GPL discussions a while back. When all else is said and done what does it represent for those playing along at home? Why then would I not report on it. Similarly I should also say while we make serious efforts to have a good portal it is understood throughout it all that most use something like http://gbatemp.net/new/ as their means of interaction with the site, as such this seems like much ado about not quite nothing but not far off.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Sep 7, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> "I and hopefully everyone else wants to reduce the amount of bickering that occurs seemingly in every major TX thread so I hope we can work towards a solution that everybody can agree on."
> 
> Adorable


A post is made, and your only contribution is to question the poster's intentions, not the post itself?

Adorable


zoogie said:


> I don't like TX either, but there would be riots if gbatemp didn't cover them. The pirate user base demands it.
> Hopefully, these per-day bugfix releases will cool down at least.


The pirate user base has options, now. XCIs are irrelevant. The issue is that they get a new thread every time. Threads like this get a discussion page because they were pre-empted. Why can't major TX updates get front-paged with a link to a single discussion thread like every other CFW, while minor revisions are up to the user base?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 7, 2018)

@Darth Meteos implying that this call to hold hands or whatever the hell is going to do anything is crazy. You want to do something? Get the mods to warn people who keep filling up every topic with the same thing over and over and over again.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Sep 7, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> @Darth Meteos implying that this call to hold hands or whatever the hell is going to do anything is crazy. You want to do something? Get the mods to warn people who keep filling up every topic with the same thing over and over and over again.


Livin' up to your title, I see.

Calling for holding hands is always the first step. You always, _always_ have to try being gentle and reasonable. Saying otherwise is irresponsible. Why can't this be resolved easily? I thought this site was for the people? If you're unconvinced, alright, it's on you, but implying that other people who think better of the community are stupid or liars is a fucking waste of an opinion.

Incidentally, moderators warning people for wrongthink will just lead to NeoGaf, it's a slippery slope. I've seen it happen in real-time. You don't want an open community becoming closed like that. Peoples' complaints against SX amount to protest against shoddy business practice. TX should be dragged over coals for it. There's a time and a place, but removing that part of the discussion entirely is just censorship.


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2018)

good points have already been made but since you are asking questions:



Why does TX get a new thread every time there's an update? *because someone posts properly formatted news articles for us*

While keeping people up-to-date is important, other CFWs don't get new threads made every time there is a new feature/update. *We encourage anyone to post articles for those updates and you can be sure they will hit the front page. *

Also how many times do those features/updates of other CFWs make the front-page? *Not often enough, which is why we are working on improving our coverage of scene news. We have asked our current magazine staff to increase coverage of scene/homebrew news, but they are unfortunately not familiar enough with the scene to be able to post. We have identified someone who can help though, expect the first article in the coming days  *

Isn't GBATemp supposed to be unaffiliated with TX and all other hacking teams? *We are not affiliated with them*

Why play favoritism with SX OS updates only? *We do not play favoritism with them, look at the other answers. You don't need to believe there is some kind of elaborate plot to... to what exactly? lol*

Why isn't there a main TX thread? *Because we believe new SX udpates often bring out cool new functionalities. We don't want to reduce the number of articles on our home page, rather we would like to increase it so people have more reading material. The fact that for now only SX updates are covered IS a problem, which we are trying to address (see my other answers).*

All of the other free and open-source CFWs have one thread dedicated to them where all updates and downloads are provided. Why have multiple different threads containing discussions for each individual update? What if a user wanted to know what each update added?  *We would love it if the authors could post articles about updates, we would instantly move them to our home page. We have already said so before and there is a notice message indicating so when you create a new thread in the Switch areas. We know it can be bothersome to post articles so like I said we are working with someone to start reporting on those project updates.*

While GBATemp does condone people providing opinions on TX and other CFW, *This is incorrect.*

such discussions usually derail the topic of most, if not all, threads detailing an update for SX OS. Why not make a thread for people to discuss their various opinions on SX OS as well as other CFW for the Switch? There is a thread for the GPL licenses that TX may have violated but that doesn't cover people's subjective opinions on the CFWs themselves. If there was a thread for people to discuss such issues, would it have an effect on the discussion that takes place in future SX OS threads? *I don't know how to answer that question, is there even a question? If you want to make a thread, then make a thread. It is up to the community to decide whether they want to use your thread for discussion or not.*


----------



## Devin (Sep 7, 2018)

I wouldn't mind a dedicated "SX OS Updates (Latest Version: 1.9)" thread where new updates could be posted in the OP. Major SX OS updates would get a front page post and minor updates would be able to be seen in the update thread. (A simple report to get the thread title changed with the newest revision would work. I started a thread using a similar idea when details about SX OS were first coming out, instead of making a thread every time new details arose.)

A bit of diversity would help as well. ReiNX did get a news post but past that I haven't seen any front page articles on it. (Note: I don't really keep up with the happenings of the scene so I'm not sure if there was some awesome breakthrough with the different CFWs that are out now. If there haven't been then I could understand why there's a lack of front page articles compared to SX OS which has been pumping out updates.)

With that being said, I don't mind making a dedicated "SX OS Updates" thread.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 7, 2018)

I depend on the gbatemp news to tell me every time sx-os gets updated because this site is where I spend my time. I don't go to maxconsole for my news or anything else really. So I see no problem here other than more tx-hate.


----------



## Devin (Sep 7, 2018)

Actually. I'm a bit too lazy to keep a thread like that up to date. If anyone wants they can use the format I started on. Just has all of the SX OS update changelogs separated into separate spoilers.



Spoiler









			
				Latest SX OS v1.9 said:
			
		

> *Improved support for Switch Update v6.0*
> *Improved FTP server*
> Increased speed and stability of file transfers.
> *Added ability to update SX OS from within SX OS itself*





Spoiler: Past Updates






Spoiler: v1.8




*Improved support for Switch Update v6.0*






Spoiler: v1.7




*Add support for Switch Update v6.0*






Spoiler: v1.6




*Add support for 32GB XCI files (Dragon Quest Heroes 1 and 2)*
It came to our attention that 32GB XCI files were not working with SX OS. Since game compatibility is high up there on the priority list of Team Xecuter, we investigated this issue and are happy to report this has been resolved. You can now enjoy these content-packed bigger games like Dragon Quest Heroes!
*Introducing Stealth Mode*
Stealth Mode is our solution to prevent console bans. In SX OS v1.6 and onwards this feature will be enabled by default.
You can still disable Stealth Mode from the TX menu if you really wish to do so, however we do not recommend this (unless your Switch is already banned).
With Stealth Mode enabled your Switch system is not able to send any Switch personal information to Nintendo's servers while still allowing basic Internet functionality (for eg homebrew). Things like local WiFi play is also still possible!
Keep in mind Stealth Mode is only active when you are running SX OS! If you occasionally boot back into original Switch firmware you may expose yourself to a ban risk if you have modified your Switch system by installing NSP titles for example, so we do not recommend this!
Playing XCI titles in SX OS with Stealth Mode enabled should NOT get you banned when booting/using your original Switch firmware online. This is why we personally prefer our Game Cartridge emulation solution, and so should you!







Spoiler: v1.5




*Added mass NSP install (and optional delete) functionality*
Users who want to install a lot of NSP titles at once can now easily do so by pressing [Y] in the installer tab. Upon finish the NSP installer will also ask you if you want to delete the NSP source files from your microSD card, freeing up space and keeping every neat and tidy!
*FTP server support*
You can now enable a FTP server from the options tab in our menu that will keep running even once the menu is closed. This FTP server gives direct access to your microSD card, so you no longer have to eject the card to store/retrieve files.
*More content directories*
Some people complained that they didn't like all the XCI/NSP/NRO files in the root of their SD card. We have to agree that becomes a bit messy, so the menu will now scan the following directories as well looking for game content:
/sxos/games
/sxos/xci
/sxos/nsp
/sxos
/switch/games
/switch/xci
/switch/nsp
/switch







Spoiler: v1.4




*Integrated NSP installer*
With our last update we introduced the possibility of installing eShop NSP titles. However, this relied on using external tools and wasn't very user friendly. In this release we bring our own integrated NSP installer as part of our menu system. This is the neatest and easiest way of installing NSP titles, enjoy!
*Integrated homebrew launcher*
Launching homebrew used to be done by launching NX HBMenu by holding R when entering the album. While we kept this possibility (mostly for developers), you can now also launch your favorite homebrew directly from our own menu!
*IR / motion plus issue fixed*
A few games (like 1-2-Switch and Resident Evil) were suffering from freezes when enabling the joycon IR camera or motion controls.
*Allow unsigned NCA*
People asked us if we could get rid of the NCA integrity checks, so we did! Custom NCA files, modified NCA files and repackaged NCA files should all work fine now.
*Display SX OS version in menu*
To better distinguish the different versions of SX OS we introduced a small version number display in our menu.
*LayeredFS fixes for 4.1.0*
There were certain issues with 'LayeredFS' for people on firmware 4.1.0. If you use 'LayeredFS' on that specific firmware there's good news for you: these issues have been identified and fixed!






Spoiler: v1.3




*Add LayeredFS support*
Are you excited about any upcoming Game Mods for switch games? Well, we are! To accommodate this we have added what is commonly referred to as "LayeredFS" support. In short what this allows you to do is override specific files from a game with modified copies that are loaded from your microSD's (ex)FAT partition.
Place your custom game files under the following locations on the microSD root:
– /sxos/titles/<titleid>/exefs/
– /sxos/titles/<titleid>/romfs/
We can't wait to see what cool mods the community will come up with!

*Add eShop NSP support*
This adds support for installing and launching installed eShop NSP files. This is still rough around the edges and for advanced users only. To install NSP files you need a legitimate copy of the DevMenu, which can be launched currently via LayeredFS. We are still working on adding a custom and easy to use NSP installer to our own menu system. Stay tuned!
WARNING: We do not recommend playing online with installed eShop NSP games without a valid ticket, as this WILL lead to a console ban without a doubt.

*Add low battery reconfiguration on bootup*
Some users were having battery issues after playing around with Switch Linux custom payload. This fixes the "battery desync" issue every time you boot your switch. If you weren't use Switch Linux there's nothing to worry, otherwise; enjoy your penguins AND enjoy your horizon OS!

*Hide OSX Temp files in game selection menu*
If you were pestered by bogus entries in the game selection menu chances are high this is because you are using OSX (and Finder). We simply hide those files from the menu now. All cleaned up!

*Removed eMMC password lock*
It seems a perfectly safe and easily reversible hacker challenge we put in place for aspiring hackers has been blown out of proportion. We are sad to see so many false claims on the internet and to avoid any further false accusations and 'fake news' we decided to get rid of it. Namaste.






Spoiler: v1.2




*Added Card2 support*
A small dozen (currently released) games were not compatible with SX OS, we tracked down these incompatibilities with these so-called "CARD2" games and fixed them. You can now fully enjoy `Sushi Striker' and other games!

*Added downgraded fuse support*
In v1.1 we added a protection against programming fuses. What was not added was a bypass for the "fuse checks", this has now been addressed. Advanced users who want to enjoy "downgraded" firmwares can now do so!

*Improved homebrew compatibility*
Without going into complicated details, homebrew compatibility has been improved once again. Give your problem homebrew titles another spin, and let us know if any problems remain. We're sure this should be a big improvement.






Spoiler: v1.1




*Improved homebrew compatibility*
We've had reports of some homebrew not running at full speed or not working at all, these issues have been resolved. As you're probably aware, you can enjoy homebrew with SX OS for FREE! (without a license)
*Added fuse burn protection*
Some people are worried about burning their consoles' fuses, preventing downgrades and possibly hindering upcoming emuNAND support. To put these minds at ease we now prevent these fuses from burning.
*Support user cert in XCI*
To play online your game (XCI) files need to have a unique certificate embedded. We now properly emulate these certificates, so dumps that have them embedded will be able to play online! Beware though, it is *not* advised to share a certificate with multiple people. Your best option is to make a backup of your own cartridges for the games that you want to play online. A way to do this currently is using WAIN v0.0.3, which can be found *here*.






Spoiler: v1.0



Initial release.


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 7, 2018)

While I agree there is nothing wrong with providing certain updates for SX OS via new threads, I would just like to add one more example of where another CFW had a thread locked despite providing an update:





Foxi4 said:


> There's no practical reason why this CFW would need two threads or a separate thread with every new announcement, please continue the discussion in the on-going thread here.


While this thread detailed a progress update for the yet-to-release ReiNX, I think Foxi4 makes a good point in general about the nature of making new threads for every announcement.

Regardless, I still favor Devin's idea for making an SX OS mega thread that details all of its updates and where future discussions should take place so a new discussion does not have to take place in the thread detailing a new update. If the staff is alright with making a thread such as that, I would not only gladly post it myself but keep it as up-to-date as possible.


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 7, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> @Darth Meteos implying that this call to hold hands or whatever the hell is going to do anything is crazy. You want to do something? Get the mods to warn people who keep filling up every topic with the same thing over and over and over again.


That's a very good way to get actual developers off the site, or perhaps off the scene, though temp shilling TX is already causing a bit of that.



Costello said:


> good points have already been made but since you are asking questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



> Why does TX get a new thread every time there's an update? because someone posts properly formatted news articles for us

temp got into google news and is too lazy to do their own research and write their own articles? wow.

> Because we believe new SX udpates often bring out cool new functionalities. We don't want to reduce the number of articles on our home page, rather we would like to increase it so people have more reading material. The fact that for now only SX updates are covered IS a problem, which we are trying to address (see my other answers).

v1.7, v1.8 and v1.9 were bugfixes released in 3 days, none of them were really relevant to people except maybe v1.9 (which was finally free of major bugs), but v1.7 and v1.8 were instantly frontpaged anyways (without temp checking their claims), just like anything else garyopa (they're tx btw) posts.

You're allowing advertisement of stolen work being sold for money (with the victims being your very own users), you're defending it, you're not checking the claims and you're not writing your own articles.

In the end I've concluded that GBATemp news is less credible than The Onion (as onion at least tells you what they're doing), and judging by messages left here by staff (incl. you), there's no plans to fix that.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2018)

It's not really a surprise that warez enabling stuff gets promoted to the front page, considering that a vast majority of users looking at GBAtemp are looking for ways to play pirated games.

Just like how flashcards and modchips get a lot of attention. I do agree that homebrew release news are lacking, but other than that, the forum itself is there for this very reason.

One may point out shady stuff regarding what is being sold, but honestly it's expected for devices letting you run games for "free".
I don't think the "shilling" (or whatever the term used) will end anytime soon, because this is what I expect from GBAtemp. News posts, especially those related to hacking, or to be specific, easy piracy enabling stuff. Remember when scene releases had their own news every day? Or when GBAtemp was used to host ROMs? Things have changed, and it's obvious that they do their best to stay in the legality of things now.

Once the scene grows even bigger, I'm pretty certain more news will get posted. Complete, or very advanced projects usually hit the front page.
Say for example Atmosphere becomes 1.0, first release to public, it definitely will be newsworthy.
Same for huge milestone, for example an N64 emulator. Heck even the WiiU had it when PPSSPP was ported to it, and took many people by surprise.

Anyway, that's my own opinion on it, and I understand the reasons behind OP's post and many replies in here. It's not easy to please everyone, I'm adraid.


----------



## Devin (Sep 7, 2018)

AveSatanas said:


> > Why does TX get a new thread every time there's an update? because someone posts properly formatted news articles for us
> 
> temp got into google news and is too lazy to do their own research and write their own articles? wow.
> 
> ...



"temp got into google news and is too lazy to do their own research and write their own articles? wow."

It's like you cherry picked points to go on without referencing or acknowledging the other ones Costello made. Reporters do an excellent job of posting current gaming news so to say that they're too lazy to do research and write their own articles is just a terrible slap to the face. Unless something has changed from when I was Magazine staff, they're volunteers who post articles in their spare time.



> We have repeatedly asked our current magazine staff to focus on scene news rather than gaming news but they are unfortunately not familiar enough with the homebrew/hacking scene to be able to post. We have identified someone who can help though, expect the first article in the coming days.



"v1.7, v1.8 and v1.9 were bugfixes released in 3 days, none of them were really relevant to people except maybe v1.9 (which was finally free of major bugs), but v1.7 and v1.8 were instantly frontpaged anyways (without temp checking their claims), just like anything else garyopa (they're tx btw) posts."

Version 1.7 introduced 6.0 firmware support. Which I would say is a relevant/big update for most users as I'm sure the 6.0 firmware will be dropping soon.
Version 1.8 was just a bug fix for the 6.0 firmware support. SX OS not working on exfat formatted cards. Which from seeing your posts in the other thread still wasn't complete. (Some issue with the web applets crashing the system? IIRC.)
Version 1.9 finally fixed the issue with 6.0 firmware. Added the ability to update SX OS solely from the OS itself and increased FTP speeds/stability.

I'm in total agreement that version 1.8's changelog didn't justify a front page post due (Fixing a bug that shouldn't have been there if proper testing was done on the 1.7 update? Eh.) but at the same time I do believe that updates 1.7 as well as 1.9 brought enough content to the table to justify a front page post.

GBATemp is what I've read is at least trying to improve the diversity of front page articles regarding updates for other Switch CFWs instead of just shrugging you all off. Time will tell if it's just talk or if there actually be a change. (Again from my post earlier, I personally don't keep track of the progress of every CFW available for the Switch. From what I've gathered from reading your posts in other threads you seem pretty into the scene, have there been a significant improvements in other release CFWs? ReiNX looks like it was doing pretty awesome things with creating a toolkit but that has yet to be released IIRC.) I know there's a lot of hate for Team Xecuter but at the same time there are users that genuinely like "their" product and will want to see news about updates when they visit the site. That doesn't justify what they have/have not done but articles/threads being posted about SX OS updates aren't going to stop.


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 6, 2018)

While TX is constantly providing updates to the Switch hacking scene, the latest TX-related news usually incite numerous off-topic comments. What with every update being promoted to the front page to people having strong feelings about TX's behavior in the current scene, is there more harm or good being done? The following are a couple of concerns I have regarding the way GBATemp handles TX-related information.


Why does TX get a new thread every time there's an update? While keeping people up-to-date is important, other CFWs don't get new threads made every time there is a new feature/update. Also how many times do those features/updates of other CFWs make the front-page? Isn't GBATemp supposed to be unaffiliated with TX and all other hacking teams? Why play favoritism with SX OS updates only?
Why isn't there a main TX thread? All of the other free and open-source CFWs have one thread dedicated to them where all updates and downloads are provided. Why have multiple different threads containing discussions for each individual update? What if a user wanted to know what each update added?
While GBATemp does condone people providing opinions on TX and other CFW, such discussions usually derail the topic of most, if not all, threads detailing an update for SX OS. Why not make a thread for people to discuss their various opinions on SX OS as well as other CFW for the Switch? There is a thread for the GPL licenses that TX may have violated but that doesn't cover people's subjective opinions on the CFWs themselves. If there was a thread for people to discuss such issues, would it have an effect on the discussion that takes place in future SX OS threads?
TX shows no signs of stopping provide support for their product which is not a bad thing necessarily, however if the days of the Gateway and the 3DS scene are anything to go by, we risk repeating history if nothing changes. I and hopefully everyone else wants to reduce the amount of bickering that occurs seemingly in every major TX thread so I hope we can work towards a solution that everybody can agree on.


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 7, 2018)

Devin said:


> "temp got into google news and is too lazy to do their own research and write their own articles? wow."
> 
> It's like you cherry picked points to go on without referencing or acknowledging the other ones Costello made. Reporters do an excellent job of posting current gaming news so to say that they're too lazy to do research and write their own articles is just a terrible slap to the face. Unless something has changed from when I was Magazine staff, they're volunteers who post articles in their spare time.
> 
> ...


You do have a point, I cherry picked the ones I could oppose (I'm fine with rest of the points he made), and I apologize for that.

While v1.7 added sort of a big feature, it wasn't even booting for most and I feel like temp should've tested it before allowing it on front page.

"Time will tell if it's just talk or if there actually be a change." Tinfoil 0.2.0 was released today, it's all over discord and reddit, yet it's not posted here from what I can see, and it's definitely not on front page.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 7, 2018)

Wanna keep tx off of gbatemp? Tell scires to stop being a crybaby and a sjw so he can finally enable fucking piracy for his soonTM cfw. Here you have the tx killer.


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 7, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Wanna keep tx off of gbatemp? Tell scires to stop being a crybaby and a sjw so he can finally enable fucking piracy for his soonTM cfw. Here you have the tx killer.


If all you want is piracy, there's IPS patches that allow piracy for Atmosphere, made by raj, released under the name RajNX.

But guess what, TX is still here.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 7, 2018)

AveSatanas said:


> If all you want is piracy, there's IPS patches that allow piracy for Atmosphere, made by raj, released under the name RajNX.
> 
> But guess what, TX is still here.


The "average" gbatemp user, who in fact are all new users seeking for cfws that are ready to use or that have been highly exposed. Atmosphere has been highly exposed, but as far as i know it isnt easy to use for new people that only wants piracy. So, guess why tx is still relevant.

Instead on doing starter packs that are still a hell to use for unexperienced people, work on your damn thing and make it as easy to use as possible, or you will just keep being left behind.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> The "average" gbatemp user, who in fact are all new users seeking for cfws that are ready to use or that have been highly exposed. Atmosphere has been highly exposed, but as far as i know it isnt easy to use for new people that only wants piracy. So, guess why tx is still relevant.
> 
> Instead on doing starter packs that are still a hell to use for unexperienced people, work on your damn thing and make it as easy to use as possible, or you will just keep being left behind.


Dude, I'm not picking sides or anything, but an entitled attitude like this is exactly why many devs avoid GBAtemp and/or never release stuff to public.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Dude, I'm not picking sides or anything, but an entitled attitude like this is exactly why many devs avoid GBAtemp and/or never release stuff to public.


In my end im not requesting anything, since i dont own a switch and i find the scene toxic af, even more than the 3ds one used to be. I'm just giving my point of view of why tx is still relevant for most people.

If you, as a dev, wont develop shit for the end user, dont go arround shitting on stolen work. You are not helping the cause complaining about that stuff if you wont develop something to stop it.


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 7, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> In my end im not requesting anything, since i dont own a switch and i find the scene toxic af, even more than the 3ds one used to be. I'm just giving my point of view of why tx is still relevant for most people.
> 
> If you, as a dev, wont develop shit for the end user, dont go arround shitting on stolen work. You are not helping the cause complaining about that stuff if you wont develop something to stop it.


Alright. It's okay to steal, and disliking that is wrong, instead we should scrap all the work done by hundreds of devs and start fresh so that we can try to defeat that.

Noted, thanks.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 7, 2018)

AveSatanas said:


> Alright. It's okay to steal, and disliking that is wrong, instead we should scrap all the work done by hundreds of devs and start fresh so that we can try to defeat that.
> 
> Noted, thanks.


Nice job twisting my words and not getting what i say. 

10/10 would read again.


----------



## Devin (Sep 7, 2018)

AveSatanas said:


> You do have a point, I cherry picked the ones I could oppose (I'm fine with rest of the points he made), and I apologize for that.
> 
> While v1.7 added sort of a big feature, it wasn't even booting for most and I feel like temp should've tested it before allowing it on front page.
> 
> "Time will tell if it's just talk or if there actually be a change." Tinfoil 0.2.0 was released today, it's all over discord and reddit, yet it's not posted here from what I can see, and it's definitely not on front page.



The only thing that I could potentially see being an issue with your second line is that 6.0 isn't officially released yet and it honestly should've been on TX to test "their" product before release. So for most people not on 6.0 it would've functioned properly. As for Tinfoil there should definitely be a thread made and front paged. I actually started to make a thread after reading your post on here and then reading the changelog on Reddit. If you don't mind me asking, where did you find the changelog for Tinfoil? I've scoured the github page but can't find it. (And I don't want to just copy paste your Reddit post. At least not without permission.) I don't mind getting the ball rolling on more homebrew/CFWs being front paged.


----------



## AveSatanas (Sep 7, 2018)

Devin said:


> The only thing that I could potentially see being an issue with your second line is that 6.0 isn't officially released yet and it honestly should've been on TX to test "their" product before release. So for most people not on 6.0 it would've functioned properly. As for Tinfoil there should definitely be a thread made and front paged. I actually started to make a thread after reading your post on here and then reading the changelog on Reddit. If you don't mind me asking, where did you find the changelog for Tinfoil? I've scoured the github page but can't find it. (And I don't want to just copy paste your Reddit post. At least not without permission.) I don't mind getting the ball rolling on more homebrew/CFWs being front paged.


I went through the commits, and I actually helped test the network PR that got merged today so I'm familiar with what it did. Feel free to copy from reddit, make sure to give credit to people who did the work.


----------



## Devin (Sep 7, 2018)

AveSatanas said:


> I went through the commits, and I actually helped test the network PR that got merged today so I'm familiar with what it did. Feel free to copy from reddit, make sure to give credit to people who did the work.



Appreciate the permission. Hopefully this thread does it justice.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 7, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> While TX is constantly providing updates to the Switch hacking scene, the latest TX-related news usually incite numerous off-topic comments. What with every update being promoted to the front page to people having strong feelings about TX's behavior in the current scene, is there more harm or good being done? The following are a couple of concerns I have regarding the way GBATemp handles TX-related information.
> 
> 
> Why does TX get a new thread every time there's an update? While keeping people up-to-date is important, other CFWs don't get new threads made every time there is a new feature/update. Also how many times do those features/updates of other CFWs make the front-page? Isn't GBATemp supposed to be unaffiliated with TX and all other hacking teams? Why play favoritism with SX OS updates only?
> ...


Gbatemp is treating SXOS like a flashcart, which I kinda understand, if cyclods, or acekard, or gateway had a update, then gbatemp would make a frontpage thread,now I'm guessing you made this thread mostly about ReiNX which I do agree should have a post every update, but then there's also which do they cover, real released, or "Neko/stash" releases? Perhaps after that's decided, someone should be made the person who informs a mod about the update/provides the nfo/changelog.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 7, 2018)

Costello said:


> Also how many times do those features/updates of other CFWs make the front-page? *Not often enough, which is why we are working on improving our coverage of scene news. We have repeatedly asked our current magazine staff to focus on scene news rather than gaming news but they are unfortunately not familiar enough with the homebrew/hacking scene to be able to post. We have identified someone who can help though, expect the first article in the coming days *


This is a interesting topic, as it seems to be a part of a change in Gbatemp over the years, it's slowly become a gaming news site, which is kind of necessary when there is scene downtime (or at least I'm sure there's a user downtime) after a new console release. But how about adding back scene releases and game leaks? Are those things not there to to add a more "legitness" to Gbatemp? If so that's fine, but I'm sure many members would love seeing the current releases.


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2018)

AveSatanas said:


> "Time will tell if it's just talk or if there actually be a change." Tinfoil 0.2.0 was released today, it's all over discord and reddit, yet it's not posted here from what I can see, and it's definitely not on front page.


Feel free to make a user submitted news topic about it if you feel it should get more attention. If properly formatted it will likely get moved to the frontpage.

If nothing else it will serve as a reminder that something interesting has happened with a specific project.


----------



## Devin (Sep 7, 2018)

Minox said:


> Feel free to make a user submitted news topic about it if you feel it should get more attention. If properly formatted it will likely get moved to the frontpage.
> 
> If nothing else it will serve as a reminder that something interesting has happened with a specific project.



Tried to do so earlier but it wasn't front paged. Was pretty sure I had the format down too. Most likely due to the nature of the app.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 7, 2018)

Devin said:


> Tried to do so earlier but it wasn't front paged. Was pretty sure I had the format down too. Most likely due to the nature of the app.



The nature of the app shouldn't be the issue, considering what SXOS does


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 7, 2018)

Devin said:


> Tried to do so earlier but it wasn't front paged. Was pretty sure I had the format down too. Most likely due to the nature of the app.


Just given it a look and it's lacking actual content. News can't just be a quote and an image, it needs some sort of description. As ex-mag staff, I figured you'd be aware of this. Feel free to consult Chary's guide if you need a refresher:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/user-submitted-news-post-guide.502691/


----------



## Devin (Sep 7, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Just given it a look and it's lacking actual content. News can't just be a quote and an image, it needs some sort of description. As ex-mag staff, I figured you'd be aware of this. Feel free to consult Chary's guide if you need a refresher:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/user-submitted-news-post-guide.502691/



I appreciate the answer, instead of the silence I was getting earlier. I was more into writing reviews than writing articles. This was before Magazine staff was split into different sections.

I'll definitely check out her guide sometime even though there wouldn't be much to add. A small synopsis of what Tinfoil does?


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 7, 2018)

ermagherd sx os doesn't have a place on this forum even though sx os is easier for newbies to use than atmosphere.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 7, 2018)

Devin said:


> I appreciate the answer, instead of the silence I was getting earlier. I was more into writing reviews than writing articles. This was before Magazine staff was split into different sections.
> 
> I'll definitely check out her guide sometime even though there wouldn't be much to add. A small synopsis of what Tinfoil does?


Something like that. You want some flavour text around the content to introduce what it is, what this update has added, and why it's such a good thing. Just things like that really.


----------

